# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Am I blind?

## kamus

or is there really no Ender 3 subforum on this site. I thought it was a popular printer

----------


## ralphzoontjens

I reckon for brands that offer a forum of their own, 3DPB does not add one (Ultimaker, Snapmaker for example)

----------


## kamus

> I reckon for brands that offer a forum of their own, 3DPB does not add one (Ultimaker, Snapmaker for example)


I appreciate the reply

----------


## curious aardvark

actually it's not as complicated as that. 
All the caregories were added by the eddies some years ago. which is why most are for machines and companies that no longer exist. 

Us mods don't have the power to add or remove forum sections - so they remain hopelessly out of date. 

mind you, if i could make a section for the ender 3 it'd probably be a locked topic that just said: *Don't Buy This Printer !* 
lol :-)

----------

